# New Bee Movie - Documentary



## magista (Jun 1, 2009)

www.sisterbee.com

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How can I buy the DVD w/out going through the site and using Paypal? I prefer to use a check and snail mail.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

It's a neat video and website, but is this lady anti-male? It's nothing but women. Not that I have a problem with that, but it's just strange that it's nothing but women.


----------



## tigger (Jan 1, 2009)

According to the film maker's website, she has a husband. Don't think she qualifies as a man hater.

Maybe she just wanted to make a movie about female beekeepers...

I look forward to seeing it.

Edited to add:

One thing I find kind of strange is that she expects groups who are going to show the movie free of charge to pay three times as much for it as individual viewers do. Maybe it's a film industry thing, but it seems funny to me.


----------



## localwhale (Apr 19, 2009)

tigger said:


> One thing I find kind of strange is that she expects groups who are going to show the movie free of charge to pay three times as much for it as individual viewers do. Maybe it's a film industry thing, but it seems funny to me.



Yeah, that's a pretty standard thing, especially for small film companies and non profits. The cost to make a film is pretty insane, even a small independent film. So to help offset some of that cost you end up charging more for home use or educational use. If you're buying it for your home, 20 bucks, no problem. But, if it's going to be used in a classroom, a library, or even a bee club for years and years then it is reasonable to pay a little bit more. The amount she's asking for isn't too bad. I've seen companies charge 20 bucks for personal use and 300 for institutional.


----------



## Loonerone (May 4, 2009)

http://www.sisterbee.com/ Here is the link to the documentary. It is playing at a local museum that has a whole display on 'The smallest worker on the farm".


----------



## Loonerone (May 4, 2009)

I think it is all women because of the sisterhood theme. That's my guess!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I can't get the trailer to play. Is it my computer?


----------



## Loonerone (May 4, 2009)

I could view the trailer. You may have a popup blocker? Try holding down the CTRL button on the keyboard and then click on the video. Or your media player may not be working, or you don't have a compatible media player....the trailer is very brief. The neatest part is when the woman is actually petting a swarm of bees.


----------



## Laura Tyler (Jun 18, 2009)

Loonerone, magista and tigger - Thank you for the kind words. They made my day.

sqkcrk - Yes! Check and snail mail are fine. Please email me for more info. I'll reply with snail mail instructions. 

NewbeeNnc - You're right, it is kind of out of the ordinary to find a beekeeping video featuring all women. That's partly why I decided to make one. (BTW, I read your comment out loud to my husband. We both laughed. Thank you for that. )

localwhale - Thank you for explaining the two usage rates, public/educational and private.

With care and gratitude,

Laura Tyler, Director
SISTER BEE
http://www.SisterBee.com


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Ms. Laura,

I'm glad I could provide you with some humor. I did like the video but a little into it, I was like, where are the dudes. . Anyway happy beekeeping to you and yours.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

My wife and I own the DVD, and it is EXCELLENT!!!!
I had the pleasure of meeting both in WV!


----------



## Laura Tyler (Jun 18, 2009)

Sqkcrk (and anyone else who's had trouble with QuickTime) - The Sister Bee Trailer is now available on YouTube. Hope this helps.

Maxant - Thanks! (We're still loving the hive tools we got from you last year.)

With care, 

Laura Tyler, Director
SISTER BEE
http://www.SisterBee.com


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

NewbeeNnc said:


> Ms. Laura,
> 
> I'm glad I could provide you with some humor. I did like the video but a little into it, I was like, where are the dudes. . Anyway happy beekeeping to you and yours.


That's really funny, because when I go to bee meetings I often wonder, "Where are the women?". And often find them off by themselves talking all sorts of stuff other than bees. Men seem to be able to focus on only one thing at a time.


----------



## organicfarmer (Sep 26, 2007)

What i find strange is that when a documentary with only male beekeepers (and there are many of these) shows, no one says: "What's with that, are the film makers anti female mysogyn?". :no:


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Try this link: http://www.sisterbee.com/about/synopsis/

Appeared to send you to a youtube link so you can check there also.


Here is another bee movie you might rent: http://www.beemovie.com/


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

organicfarmer said:


> What i find strange is that when a documentary with only male beekeepers (and there are many of these) shows, no one says: "What's with that, are the film makers anti female mysogyn?".


That's exactly what I was thinking. lol!


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I hadn't heard of this movie until now. I'd really much like to see it. Looks interesting and different than other types of bee doc's I've seen.


----------



## Laura Tyler (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, all.

I'm pleased to announce that SISTER BEE is now available as a download. 

http://www.sisterbee.com/trailer/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Cool. Thanks. I am a huge fan of this movie. It's like a beautiful poem about beekeeping in the form of a movie...


----------

